# Sonnenuntergänge



## Neuk (30. Juli 2002)

Die Fotos hab ich auf einer Klassenfahrt gemacht und ich finde diese Sonnenuntergänge einfach genial, wahrscheinlich ist aber auch jeder Sonnenuntergang einfach genial anzusehen

Bild 1:






Bild 2:





Für grössere Versionen kann man sich bei mir melden ...


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Juli 2002)

Jau, die sind wirklich schön. Und die Natur darf auch rosane und lilane Farbschattierungen verwenden, für die jeder Kunststudent sich eine Standpauke anhören müßte, was er doch für Kitsch fabriziert. *g*
Irgendwo hab ich auch noch solche Bilder, die hab ich mit Diafilm geknipst, und weil Diafilme die Farben ja noch verstärken, sehen die echt fast psychedelisch aus. Muß ich mal suchen.


----------



## lazi (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann die Bilder leider ned sehn.Kannst du die mal als Anhang oder so machen?


----------



## t0ny (6. November 2003)

Seid gegrüßt. Würde das Thema 'Sonnenaufgänge' heißen, hätte ich noch bessere und vor allem noch mehr Bilder zur Verfügung, da mein Zimmer direkt gen Osten zeigt  .
Aber da das Thema Sonnenuntergänge heißt, würde ich gerne auch ein Foto präsentieren. Das Bild habe ich letzte Woche geschossen. Qualitativ sieht es nicht so toll aus, da es eine Originalauflösung von 1800*1200 hat. Ich habe das Bild *nicht* bearbeitet! Kontrast und Helligkeit sind original geblieben!


----------



## Clubkatze (6. Februar 2004)

Naja, nen Sonnenuntergang hab´ich nicht zu bieten, aber für den Anfang tut´s auch n Sonnenaufgang  

Gemacht wurden die Fotos von mir am 26.08.03 um 6.09 Uhr - direkt auf dem Nachhauseweg vom Schützenfest - hab´ich noch ganz gut hinbekommen würde ich sagen 
Naja, in Originalgröße (1600*1200) siehts natürlich besser aus...


----------

